# Flea Treatment For Chihuahua Puppy! HELP!



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I really need some advice!

We took our little Chihuahua puppy, Bronson, home a couple of days ago, he is 8 weeks and 5 days old.

I noticed he kept itching so we went to pets at home to get some flea treatment and we picked up Beaphar flea and tick drops.

When we got home I thought I would google the product first before putting it on him, and I read many reviews about it being a poison and soaking into your dogs blood stream making them very ill, so I decided against using it.

I went to give him a quick bath as he was smelling quite a bit after thinking it was a good idea to roll around in his wee, and as I was pouring water over his back, my suspicions were confirmed, I could see fairly large fleas crawling around in his fur. Panicking I tried to pull the bigger ones out with my nails but it was quite hard because he has very fluffy fur so I didn't want to hurt him.

My partners mum gave us some flea shampoo so I have washed him with that now, but he still seems to be itching and also apparently a flea jumped off him onto the floor! (I didn't see it myself...)

I have booked him in for his first set of jabs tomorrow morning at pets at home, and you also get a flea treatment with it so I called them and asked what they use and they have said Advocate.

Now I have read some terrible reviews on that product and I really don't want it anywhere near him, but I also want these fleas gone as I can see he is clearly agitated and cant sit still.

Has anyone used Advocate on a baby Chihuahua? Or does anyone know anything else that I can give a go that will be effective?

Thanks!


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

The problem with pet shop flea treatment is that basically, its a waste of money. Frontline doesn't seem to be working too well this year, (the spot on) so if you are worried about using Advocate (I use advocate no problems) then you could ask for the frontline spray to be applied, or Advantage flea treatment, All depends on your pups weight in regards to spot on veterinary flea treatment, so the vet may decide to use the Frontline spray.


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes hopefully they will suggest an alternative as he is absolutely tiny at the moment, he is half teacup, so I'm just so worried about him having any sort of reaction


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Billy no mates.

From www.ecodogcompany.com

It's completely safe, non toxic and it works soooooo well.

Then get yourself a couple of cans of rip fleas (from the vets), spray all carpets and soft furnishings.

Never just treat the dog as the majority of fleas like to live and breed in your house


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, on a different subject, I could be wrong but I think I heard somewhere that tiny breeds shouldn't have their vaccinations until 12 weeks.


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, I checked with the vet and they said it would be fine, my friend took Bronson's brother to have his done yesterday and no one mentioned anything


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CarlaaLarlaa93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really need some advice!
> 
> ...


One thing you must not use on Chihuahuas is something called amitraz, its in Alludex wash and can be found in some flea collars so that's something you really need to be aware of as chis have a high sensitivity to Amitraz an it can make them very ill.

Advocate isn't amitraz, but the manufacturers do state that it shouldn't be used in pups under 7 weeks which age wise he should be OK for but the most important thing it also carries a warning * Treatments of Cats and Dogs weighing under 1Kg (2.2lbs) should be based on a risk-benefit assessment *
It contains Imadacloprid and Moxidectin which are pretty strong anti-parasites
that not only do fleas but also sarcoptic and demodex mites, ear mites heart worm, lungworm and a host of other things including roundworm. Usually puppies often have roundworm and do need to be wormed for that and sometimes fleas but really chemicals should be kept too a minimum IMO

I certainly wouldn't be giving it at the same time as his vaccinations either. Pups have immature immune systems, and that together with stress of leaving mum and littermates and being rehomed have a lot to contend with as it is.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have found that the frontline spray has not really worked that well this year.

We have a lot of urban foxes around here and I find the best thing to do with my long coated chihuahuas is to comb them every day with a flea comb. I often see the foxes around early in the mornig when I'm either walking the dogs or on my way to work. It is always on those days that I find fleas on the dogs.

I asked my vet about the fleas and she said the chances are they are picking them up when they have dropped off the fox onto the grass. I regulary change and wash their beds and put a little flea shampoo into the washer only a tiny amount or you end up with bubbles everywere and I spray around the house.

This seems to work for me I may find a couple of fleas a week but now the weather is getting wet and cold I am finding them less and less.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

CarlaaLarlaa93 said:


> Oh, I checked with the vet and they said it would be fine, my friend took Bronson's brother to have his done yesterday and no one mentioned anything


Try asking for advice on a chihuahua forum.

Most vets do not have an extensive knowledge of all dog breeds and they all have different issues, for example, lots of collies have an MDR1 gene which makes them react badly to certain drugs.

I could be wrong but I would double check its safe first with other chihuahua owners.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't give any breed of dog never mind a toy breed flea treatment or wormers on the same day as it is vaccinated it is far too many chemicals on the same day. If mine need doing which I usuaaly make sure they have already been done a few days before hand I ask for the flea treatment or wormer and treat a few days later but the same thing I wouldn't worm and give flea treatment on the same day.


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will make sure I tell the vet that I don't want them done on the same day!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I Advocate my pups and have never had a bad reaction from any one of them. 

You said something about the pup being "half teacup" ---- no such thing as "teacup" (unless talking about crockery of course) ... If that is a term the breeder used, then  at the breeder!

Firstly, what does this puppy weigh? There is a weight minimum on the use of Advocate.

DO NOT vaccinate and Advocate the same day. Leave at least a few days between.

If this puppy is very small, DO NOT vaccinate until a little older/bigger! 

If this puppy came to you with fleas (which is totally unacceptable btw) then pup may not have been wormed effectively. Did the breeder give you information on worming....i.e. what wormer was used and at what intervals/dates?

Sorry if I have repeated anything anyone else has said but I am in a hurry and haven't been able to fully read all replies.

Please give more information on your puppy and then I can advise better.

What food is puppy on?

I would not use a flea shampoo on a puppy, particularly if I was going to use a spot on. I would just use a puppy shampoo and use a flea comb in the bath to get rid of the "visitors" ... home will need flea spraying (not over the counter [email protected] - get from Vets or one of the online sites - Indorex is good).

Most importantly.....do not vaccinate your puppy unless in tip top health and totally comfortable, i.e. not stressed with all that settling in a new home brings, as well as this poor little love having fleas and itching.

A good vet will not vaccinate unless everything is in order ... unfortunately some vets will vaccinate and take your money before that time :nonod:


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Chichi,

Yes the breeder told me he was half teacup as his dad is full.

Im not sure what he weighs at the moment, will have to pop him on the scales tonight, he is tiny though, about the same length as the sky tv remote!

How old should they have their jabs? I am so paranoid about doing the wrong thing!

It seems that he did come to us with fleas, as he hasn't been anywhere that he could have caught them since he has been with us. The breeder had told us that he had given him flea baths previously.

He told me he had been wormed, not sure whether this was true or not, he didn't say what he had used. Its my first pup so I wasn't really sure what questions to ask, although I tried to do as much research as possible before so that I could ask the right questions.

He is eating ceaser puppy food at the moment and he is drinking water with a few drops of puppy milk as he wont drink water yet on its own.

I did use a flea comb on him but it was difficult as he would sit still and it was tough getting behind his ears etc, I did it for a while though but didn't manage to pull any out.

Please if you have any more advice could you let me know, like I said he is the first pup we have ever had and I am terrified of doing something that may harm him so I am trying to do my research.

Many Thanks!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CarlaaLarlaa93 said:


> Hi Chichi,
> 
> Yes the breeder told me he was half teacup as his dad is full.
> 
> ...


From the little info you have given, I'd say the breeder doesn't sound the best (that's me being diplomatic btw).

If that is the puppy on your profile pic (sorry .... had a nosey on your profile page :blush then he looks tiny (and very cute). I can only tell you what I would do in your situation....

I would take him to the Vet....get a thorough check-up.

I would not vaccinate yet and I would take whatever shampoo you have used with you to the Vet (so he can see what it has in it chemical wise) and ask whether it is safe for Advocate to be used so soon.

Your puppy looks like a long coat, so ask vet if there is a conditioner he can recommend (not stacked with chemicals and perfumes) you can put on his coat when you bath him, which will help the flea comb go through easier and cause the puppy less upset.....this is if the Vet advises not to use the Advocate yet.

Personally, I would not vaccinate or Advocate a puppy under 1 kilo and would only do either if the puppy is completely healthy and settled.

I cannot believe the breeder did not give you a worming information sheet. That is very poor. Can you not ask the breeder for worming details?

As for food, I don't know anything about Ceaser but assume this it is the wet food trays that you can buy in the supermarket. Until he is settled, I would leave him on this, so long as his stools are okay. When all other things are sorted, you might want to have a look at some food information.

Puppy milk....don't like the stuff. A fully weaned puppy should not need it. A fully weaned puppy should happily be drinking water and I certainly wouldn't let a puppy leave for its home that was not FULLY weaned.

For now though, don't worry about the puppy milk. I am wondering if the puppy is actually as old as the breeder has said....as soon as a breeder uses the teacup term, I tend to take everything they say with a pinch of salt. A worthy breeder would never use the "teacup" term as a selling ploy, because that's all it is.

Is the puppy KC registered? Not that it means the world but just wondering (cos I'm a nosey cow, lol).

Any questions you want to ask about Chis....fire away!


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes that's him! I will be posting more pictures of him later! He's adorable 

Ok I will take him into the vets tomorrow and tell them I want to hold his jabs off for a while, how many more weeks do you think I should leave it? 2? And yes I will take the shampoo in, I just want them gone for his sake  poor little thing.

I can ask them for the worming details, I will speak to them tonight.

Yes he seems ok with the food at the moment, and I will try and get rid of the puppy milk. I feel like I have done a terrible thing now by taking him away so soon, everywhere that I looked said that they are able to leave their mum at 8 weeks, so I didn't even think to question it. He is getting looked after very well though and I will do everything to ensure he is the healthiest, happiest little puppy!

And no he isn't KC registered, his parents were though.

Do you have any tips on cleaning the brown 'stuff' from around his eyes? I've used warm water and a cotton bud but it wont budge... I'm starting to wonder whether it is just his markings!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CarlaaLarlaa93 said:


> Yes that's him! I will be posting more pictures of him later! He's adorable
> 
> Ok I will take him into the vets tomorrow and tell them I want to hold his jabs off for a while, how many more weeks do you think I should leave it? 2? And yes I will take the shampoo in, I just want them gone for his sake  poor little thing.
> 
> ...


You have no reason to feel bad. You are doing your best for the puppy.
I just wondered that perhaps the breeder had said the puppy is younger than he is, if he is still not drinking water, without puppy milk included.

I would definitely hold off on the vaccs for now, until everything else is sorted with the puppy. Obviously, you will not be able to let him socialise with other dogs until he is fully vaccinated but you can carry him around outside, so that he meets lots of people and situations, hears new noises, etc.

It is more a question of the puppy's size, health status and weight with regard to when to vaccinate, rather than age/weeks old....for me with regard to Chihuahua puppies.

There are products you can use for tear staining (Diamond Eyes and another but I've run out and cannot remember the name....will post that later) but I wouldn't use any of these until the puppy is at least 12 weeks old (or longer if that's what the use instructions say). I would continue to use pre-boiled water and a cotton wool pad and just wipe very gently a few times a day.

Hypoglycaemia can be a problem with small puppies. Google it and you will get lots of information.

As for the parents being KC registered but not the puppy....I can understand a puppy not being registered if the parents aren't but if they are....then that is a little senseless to me.

No doubt this breeder charged top money for this puppy :nonod:

Let us know what the breeder says about worming and we can advise further when you have that information.

I am on and off of here all the time, so if you need to ask anything, don't hesitate :smile5:


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

chichi said:


> As for the parents being KC registered but not the puppy....I can understand a puppy not being registered if the parents aren't but if they are....then that is a little senseless to me.:


I can tell you the answer to this straightaway unfortunately 
When you have a kitten or puppy with purebred kennel club or GCCF registered parents but the babies aren't registered it is almost always because one or both of the parents were sold with a breeding restriction on the pedigree or registered non active (not suitable for breeding)

The offspring are not eligible for registration as the parents were never intended to be bred from.

Its very very common indeed and really infuriating because not only is it a total insult to the breeder who sold them in good faith as pets not breeding animals but there are also often good reasons why an animal is sold with a breeding restriction or non active like serious conformational faults or worse, serious issues like heart problems, eye issues hearing issues etc.

I wish people wouldn't buy 'purebred pedigree but no registration papers although the parents are' animals but people just don't realise.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> I can tell you the answer to this straightaway unfortunately
> When you have a kitten or puppy with purebred kennel club or GCCF registered parents but the babies aren't registered it is almost always because one or both of the parents were sold with a breeding restriction on the pedigree or registered non active (not suitable for breeding)
> 
> The offspring are not eligible for registration as the parents were never intended to be bred from.
> ...


Or could be that the dam already has had the maximum number of litters registered that the Kennel Club allows.....

Or could be that the parents aren't KC registered and the breeder is talking out of his backside.......

In fact, when you have a breeder that is telling you the pup is "half teacup" and saying they have given the puppy flea baths and not given any worming information, you just have to hope that the puppy is healthy...:nonod:


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

chichi said:


> Or could be that the dam already has had the maximum number of litters registered that the Kennel Club allows.....
> 
> Or could be that the parents aren't KC registered and the breeder is talking out of his backside.......
> 
> In fact, when you have a breeder that is telling you the pup is "half teacup" and saying they have given the puppy flea baths and not given any worming information, you just have to hope that the puppy is healthy...:nonod:


Yes, that too.

The fact that the 'breeder' said its half teacup, has given flea baths and no worming information to be honest, just confirms to me that it is probably from a pet, kc registered not for breeding chihuahua IMO.

But it has a good home with the op which is the main thing


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> Yes, that too.
> 
> The fact that the 'breeder' said its half teacup, has given flea baths and no worming information to be honest, just confirms to me that it is probably from a pet, kc registered not for breeding chihuahua IMO.
> 
> But it has a good home with the op which is the main thing


Yes, the OP sounds like a responsible owner. The main concern is that the puppy is healthy, which hopefully will be confirmed when OP takes the pup for a thorough Vet Check.

I have a feeling that the wormer will be a [email protected] one that the breeder has used, but hopefully will be wrong, or the puppy could have fleas AND worms.

OP, did you get insurance from the breeder?


----------



## CarlaaLarlaa93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all, 

Quick update!

Took Bronson for his first injection yesterday, which he was absolutely fine with, was so good about it didn't even let out a wimper! 

The vet said that he will still be too small for chipping when he has his next jabs so i will take him to have that done some time after.

She mentioned advocate but i said i didn't want it anywhere near him so she just gave me some bob martin flea spray and also panacure worming treatment.

Would anyone be able to tell me why they think he would have really bad breath? I have looked online and i have read that puppies breath should not have a bad odur to it. The vet said it may be because his anal glands were full. Does anyone know of any other reason?


----------

